# french antennas



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

how do u do french antennas


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 10 2006, 06:10 PM~6544520
> *how do u do french antennas
> *


take a piece of pipe, cap the end and drill a hole for antenna to bolt through it. Put pipe in hole on body and drop it down till its sunken as much as you want and tack weld it in with the tube vertically level. The ncut off excess tube making sure you do not break the tacks, grind it flush and finish welding it solid.


----------



## Custom Jim (Jul 6, 2004)

I would also add a drain tube nipple to the bottom plate. They will all get water filling them up and with this nipple you can attach some rubber line to it and route it out of the car and now when you wash the car or it gets rained on the water filling up the frenched antenna tube can easily drain out. If it becomes clogged, clean out the line or replace the line. If the frenched antenna tube is not allowed to drain they will rot out quickly.










You don't have to limit yourself to round tubing either. I've used square tubing, oval tubing, and made other shapes. 

Jim


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

Very good point there Jim .......... The mention of a small drain tube is something that alof dont think of - Its more work required but,,,, Why not just go ahead & do it


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

just adding something


before you drop the pipe down in the recessed hole you cut out of the body......


weld a washer to the bottom of the tube.....so the antennae has something to mount to .........


----------



## eastfresno64 (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Nov 11 2006, 11:28 AM~6547660
> *just adding something
> before you drop the pipe down in the recessed hole you cut out of the body......
> weld a washer to the bottom of the tube.....so the antennae has something to mount to .........
> *


YUP TTT!! HERES MINE ON MY LINCOLN TOWNCAR!! :biggrin:


----------



## Custom Jim (Jul 6, 2004)

Here's the duals on my 73 Nova and they have drains on them also. I used a rubber line from each going into a Y shaped tube and then have one tube from that going out by the inside trunk drop down panel:










I remember seeing a hot rod years ago and on his he had a little trap door on his to where when the antenna was down it looked like a very small minature gas door and was painted like the rest of the car. It used the tip end of the antenna to grab some fingers on the bottom side of this very small hinged door and would close it. He used a spring incorporated into the hinge of the door to where when the antenna started coming up it would open the door and hold it open. I saw this maybe 15-20 years ago and it still would be a neat idea to incorporate into a design. It was cool watching the antenna go down and then all of a sudden the little round door would slam shut.

The only problem I've had with mine is that there is hardly any paint blown down into the tubes and eventually I will have to blow some paint down in there with an air brush. The big spray gun I used at the time I could not dial down the pressure low enough and was worried about having dark spots in this area as it is a multi coated candy apple red paint job.

On mine I went cheap and used some manually operated flush mounted antenna's (Harada model KL-10's or KL-15's). On these I can pull out as much mast length as I need and can set the stagger of them.

Jim


----------

